# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Regeln unter Bikern im Bikepark?

## Herbert Price

heyich habe vor demnächst in den bikepark schulenberg zufahren uns würde gerne wissen ob es zwischen den bikern irgendwelche ungeschriebene regeln gibt .Oder worauf ich algemein achten sollte .danke

----------


## fipu

Das wichtigste ist, nicht mitten auf der Strecke anhalten. Wenn du mal während ner Abfahrt eine Pause brauchst, schön auf die Seite des Tracks fahren und verschnaufen. Wenn du das beachtest, dann kommst schon mal gut.

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Das wichtigste ist, nicht mitten auf der Strecke anhalten. Wenn du mal während ner Abfahrt eine Pause brauchst, schön auf die Seite des Tracks fahren und verschnaufen. Wenn du das beachtest, dann kommst schon mal gut.


This!!!!!!!
Habs nicht erst einmal erlebt, dass so Tourenfahrer gemeint haben praktisch in der Landung von einem Drop zu kampieren.

Eins wär auch ganz nett: Hörst du jemanden hinter dir her poltern, geh davon aus, dass er schneller is und lass ihn vorbei.
Und griasts eich! Gibt zu wenige von uns, um nicht dauernd bissl Kontakte zu knüpfen.

----------


## Laubfrosch

Seit dem ich wieder mehr im Bikepark fahre erlebe ich es leider auch mehrmals am Tag, das Kollegen der Bergab-Fraktion aber auch Fußgänger und Bergauffahrer sich mitten in der Strecke an den besten Stellen hinstellen um erst a mal übers angekündigte Wetter zu diskutieren...

----------


## Speedtrip

Jo das nervt, erst gestern wieder in Winterberg mehrfach erlebt, kleines grüppchen diskutiert direkt hinter einem Anlieger vor einem Drop welchen weg die jetz fahren. Da könnte ich durchdrehen. Und platz mach da auch keiner. Obwohl ich klare kommandos, "RECHTS" oder"LINKS" gegeben hab. das nervt.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## noox

Das Wichtigste wurde angesprochen. Wenn du das erste Mal in einem Bikepark bist, kann es ja vorkommen, dass du dir mal einen gewissen Streckenabschnitt anschauen willst oder andere beobachten, wie die da tun. Dann räum am besten das Bike auf die Seite und schaus dir zu Fuß an. Wenn du dann schon unbedingt auf die Strecke musst, um dir direkt ein Bild davon zu machen kannst du zu Fuß einfach viel schneller weg, als wenn du am Bike stehst und dann plötzlich weg musst.

Noch ein Tipp: Wenn man Anfänger ist und sich an härtere Strecken ran macht, dann ist es geschickt - falls möglich - nicht unbedingt in den bestbesuchtesten Bikepark am schönen Wochenende zu fahren. Da erspart man sich einfach viel Stress. Vielleicht geht's ja auch unter der Woche, oder wenn das Wetter nicht ganz so fein ist.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> wenn das Wetter nicht ganz so fein ist


erster Versuch auf den harten Strecken grundsätzlich bei Regen, danach schreckt den Anfänger nix mehr  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Das muss net Regen sein. Ideal ist, dann zu fahren, wenn der Wetterbericht schlecht angesagt hat, es aber trotzdem fein ist. Geht halt nur, wenn man in der Nähe wohnt und kurzfristig Zeit hat.

----------


## Glenmor

wo der rooky recht hat, hat er recht :Wink: 

dann kommts dir wenns trocken is vor wie a kindertrail  :Mr. Blue:

----------


## Hilli

Ich fahre am liebsten wenn es nass ist oder regnet.Immer schön rutschig, alles nass, du bist von oben bis unten voller Dreck,...

----------


## noox

Irgendwie ist's bei uns die letzten Jahre eh immer so gewesen, dass man am Anfang der Saison so oft im Dreck gefahren ist, dass ich echt schon genervt vom vielen Bike-Putzen und -Warten war

----------


## BraverBua

Für mich ein absolutes "No go" im Bikepark:
Manuals/Wheelies am Parkplatz !

Zeig auf der Strecke/Slopestylepark/Dirtpark was du drauf hast, nicht am Parkplatz

----------


## Glenmor

vor allem wenns die Manuals u whieelies nit drauf hast... des sein mir die aller liebsten :Big Grin:

----------


## Sethimus

> Für mich ein absolutes "No go" im Bikepark:
> Manuals/Wheelies am Parkplatz !
> 
> Zeig auf der Strecke/Slopestylepark/Dirtpark was du drauf hast, nicht am Parkplatz


#firstworldproblems

----------


## BraverBua

> #firstworldproblems

 True ;-)

----------


## mankra

> Obwohl ich klare kommandos, "RECHTS" oder"LINKS" gegeben hab. das nervt.


So klar ist das net, heißt dies, daß Du rechts oder Links vorbeifahren wolltest oder daß sie in diese Richtung ausweichen sollen.

----------


## Laubfrosch

^ Das größte Problem beim 24H Downhill ^

----------


## Sethimus

> So klar ist das net, heißt dies, daß Du rechts oder Links vorbeifahren wolltest oder daß sie in diese Richtung ausweichen wollen.

 in kanada isses klarer,  da heissts "on your right/left"

----------


## Speedtrip

> So klar ist das net, heißt dies, daß Du rechts oder Links vorbeifahren wolltest oder daß sie in diese Richtung ausweichen sollen.


Na wenn ich rechts sag, will ich rechts vorbei ... hätte ich "rechts vorbei" gerufen hätte es auch nichts geändert glaub mir  :Wink:

----------

